# Boost problems



## Dan Dricken (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey guys, i got a 2005 Jetta 1.8t and having some boost problems. When things are dry everything runs perfectly fine on my car, good boost, nice idle, etc. but when it rains hard, gets wet, washed, etc. sometimes my car will start running really rough and barely even idle. idle will drop to almost killing then engine, then catch it self and shoot up to around 1,500 and then drop down and just keep on going through this. the car is driveable but the turbo doesnt make good boost and it flutters and the boost psi goes all over the place when accelerating. it will not be boostin any at full throttle, then all of a sudden just jump to about 10psi and run normal. once i come back to a stop it will do that again. it has always cleared itself up over a little bit of time and has happened to me about 5 times so far and everything always acts the same. it seems to get cleared if i put the car under a good heavy load and a constant boost if i go up a long hill. the turbo will flutter and bit and sometimes go back to normal. the symptons are kind of hard to explain but im doing my best. any help on this would be awesome!


----------



## Dan Dricken (Oct 15, 2010)

my upgrades on the car are injen cold air intake, flowmaster turbo back exhaust, hks downpipe, Forge 007 DV valve


----------



## K04JETTA1.8T (Mar 31, 2011)

It sounds like maybe water off of your hood is draining down either into your intercooler or your intake that's where I would start lookin because you don't want to get water in your engine like that.


----------



## Dan Dricken (Oct 15, 2010)

K04JETTA1.8T said:


> It sounds like maybe water off of your hood is draining down either into your intercooler or your intake that's where I would start lookin because you don't want to get water in your engine like that.


ya that sounds like a possibility. becuase whenever this happens sometimes steam comes up from under the hood (its not over heating or antifreeze, just water steam) so that would definately make sense. i will have to take a look at it. thanks alot!


----------



## K04JETTA1.8T (Mar 31, 2011)

no problem man good luck


----------



## richmk4tuning (Mar 23, 2010)

I live in WA and it rains a ton. My buddy and I have 1.8T's, he put on a cold air intake and had those same issues. Turns out he kept sucking up a bunch of water off of the road and it put him in limp mode. I went with a Dry intake and haven't had the issue.


----------



## Dan Dricken (Oct 15, 2010)

ya i was actually looking at getting a new k&n filter for mine and buying one of the "dry covers" you put over the filter.


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

If you were sucking up a bunch of water your engine would be toast. Its probably a coilpack that is acting funny in the higher humidity. Also try cleaning/replacing your MAF and see if that helps.


----------

